# Felca Rotomatic



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Arrived this week.

Neat and very tidy Felca with the famousFelsa 690 bidynator movement. The old smaller size gentlemans watch at 38 x 30 plus crown but takes an18mm strap.Crown has been replaced but dial is certainly original as also hands.Seconds hand looks a bit too red but on looking at others they all appear this bright colour. Back is nicely marked and the movement clean as a policemans whistle

.Early idea of having movement number on caseback.

Delighted with it AND it is keeping time within 30secs a day!

Nicely detailed minute track.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

The Bidynator movement-glory days started around 1947 when the patent was taken out up to the early 1950s.

Significant as it was allegedly the first auto winding watch movement which wound when the rotor swung both ways. Bit of quick research says the Felsa 410 may actually have been the first but this was replaced after a few months with the 690.

Many watch makers Glycine,and Breitling at the top end (check out prices for Breitling Bidynators) used the movement and it developed with date and power reserve through a number of issues 692 etc

But what a fantastic name.


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice little watch, you should also put a pic of the movement and the story of it in the show your movements post.


----------



## webwatchmaker (Oct 28, 2012)

Followed by the Felsa 4000, 4007.Even made a moonphase version F4010(?) Amazingly good timekeepers. Were sold on planes


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> The Bidynator movement-glory days started around 1947 when the patent was taken out up to the early 1950s.
> 
> Significant as it was allegedly the first auto winding watch movement which wound when the rotor swung both ways. Bit of quick research says the Felsa 410 may actually have been the first but this was replaced after a few months with the 690.
> 
> ...


I believe that the Bidynator movement may be a little earlier, possible '42, and certainly by '45/6/

I love these early automatics. I have a ~'57 Phenix 'Rollamatic'. Lovely movement.


----------

